

Airpair connects you with live expert programmers - ndcrandall
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/04/trouble-with-your-code-airpair-connects-you-live-with-expert-programmers/

======
nathancahill
Tried sudonow.com for Angular advice. Got valuable help the first couple
times, so I bought the monthly subscription.

The next day, radio silence. No replies on the site, no replies to emails or
requests for cancellation. They use Stripe for subscription billing, but even
Stripe can't cancel my subscription. Have to dispute the $25 charge every
month with my bank.</rant>

Take-away: Be careful with these sites.

~~~
jkresner
Sorry you had a bad experience with one of our competitors.

We'd like to take care of you - though we are much more expensive than $25 and
we bill hourly. Check out our Angular experts.

[http://www.airpair.com/angularjs](http://www.airpair.com/angularjs)

------
doug1001
really nice idea--both the pair programming and the code review. My Team is
comprised of very bright devs, but i have this uncomfortable feeling that
their technical growth is impeded somewhat by inbreeding--eg, during code
review, they hear the same stuff over and over again, because it comes from
the same people (usually me, and of course there's the real danger that i'll
start to believe my own BS). Low-friction access to properly vetted experts in
narrowly defined subject area, is compelling; in fact, that these experts come
from outside your project, your team, your company, can, for certain tasks
(eg, code review) be a significant advantage.

one question/concern: for putative "experts" to sign up for consideration by
AirPlay requires that they grant what seem to me quite broad permissions. For
instance, to connect a LinkedIn account, one must grant allow AirPlay to
"Retrieve and post updates to LinkedIn as you" I can see why that might be
desirable from AirPlay's point of view, but do you consider it necessary?

------
ehrenreilly
How long does it take to get paired with someone? If I need help like _right
now_ , how long will it take for me to get connected with someone? Is there
expedite pricing available?

~~~
aerosmile
It depends on the problem and technology. If it's a common framework that we
specialize in (see our website for more details - www.airpair.com), then we
usually pair you within a few hours. More exotic frameworks and really
difficult problems could take longer.

------
picsoung
From ramen profitable to "caviar" profitable ? :)

I learn a lot by watching the videos they put online.

~~~
aerosmile
Still strictly ramen noodles :)

If you want to see more of our videos, here's our Youtube channel:
[http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX6ZQp3RdEU_9kFNrRB-
rIQ/vide...](http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX6ZQp3RdEU_9kFNrRB-rIQ/videos).

Some of those videos are also covered on our site with some more context:
[http://www.airpair.com/experts](http://www.airpair.com/experts)

